

Java 9 Early Access: A Hands-On Session with JShell – The Java REPL - tkfx
http://blog.takipi.com/java-9-early-access-a-hands-on-session-with-jshell-the-java-repl/

======
scrupulusalbion
This may certainly be an instance of non-Lisp languages gaining features from
Lisp until everything is rated according to its Lispiness: "Not only does this
new ISA have native s-expressions, but it also has a REPL! Its accessible via
JTAG."

I can dream, can't I?!

